# Hard drive data corrupt - now reporting RAW partition...HELP



## Banderasky (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know why, and I don't dare to use it any more. 
I keep pictures and fiels on my a USB external hard drive Toshiba 1.8", today it suddenly became "not formatted" RAW hard disk.

I can not open the disk and use the files.

What should I do?


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 8, 2009)

i suggest Recuva


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 9, 2009)

Start data recover. Getdataback is what I would use.


----------



## Banderasky (Apr 10, 2009)

free raw recovery is difficult to decide indeed, I have no peace in mind to use freeware, but before  purchasement I use trialpay to free trial easeus data recovery wizard, indeed it find out my files,but I don't know how to use it to recover them.
 I'm a little ashamed to ask easeus support for help, any one who can provide help wil be appreciated.


----------



## Static~Charge (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's another one you can try:

TestDisk is a powerful free data recovery software! It was primarily designed to help recover lost partitions and/or make non-booting disks bootable again when these symptoms are caused by faulty software, certain types of viruses, or human error (such as accidentally deleting a partition table). Partition table recovery using TestDisk is really easy.

TestDisk can:

* Fix partition table, recover deleted partition
* Recover FAT32 boot sector from its backup
* Rebuild FAT12/FAT16/FAT32 boot sector
* Fix FAT tables
* Rebuild NTFS boot sector
* Recover NTFS boot sector from its backup
* Fix MFT using MFT mirror
* Locate ext2/ext3 Backup SuperBlock
* Undelete files from FAT, NTFS and ext2 filesystem
* Copy files from deleted FAT, NTFS and ext2/ext3 partitions.

TestDisk has features for both novices and experts. For those who know little or nothing about data recovery techniques, TestDisk can be used to collect detailed information about a non-booting drive which can then be sent to a tech for further analysis. Those more familiar with such procedures should find TestDisk a handy tool in performing onsite recovery.

http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk


----------

